# All Over Screen Printing



## Fastboat (May 23, 2021)

> MOD EDIT: Removed email address per forum rules.


Looking for a contract screen printer whose capabilities include printing all over tshirts and polos, front, back, sides and sleeves.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This isn't considered all over printing. It is multi-location printing. Any screen printer can do it. Have you tried local?


----------



## Fastboat (May 23, 2021)

splathead said:


> This isn't considered all over printing. It is multi-location printing. Any screen printer can do it. Have you tried local?


I've contacted not less than 8 in the north central FL region. You know someone that can mass produce shirts like the example if the drawings are provided?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Did you tell them you wanted an 'all over print'? If you did, call them back and tell them it is actually a 4 location screen print. There is no reason why anyone couldn't print this.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I had the same thought as Joe when I looked at your art. It is actually a front, back, side, and sleeve print. They'd need a sleeve platen (which most shops will have), but nothing else "special."

You might have scared them off by mentioning "all over print," as not everyone is setup to do that.

Interesting art, by the way


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Fastboat said:


> all over tshirts and polos, front, back, sides and sleeves.


This is where "A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words", and as the others have said, this 4 locations job any screen-printer can do.
You can actually do it in DTG if you only need one shirt.

This is what an "all over print" looks like (full front and back printed).







Most screen-printers cannot do these because of the size of the screens and conveyor dryer needed.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TABOB said:


> This is what an "all over print" looks like (full front and back printed).
> View attachment 273269


How was that shirt done, you think? T shaped platen? I've never wanted to attempt doing an all over print more than 1 color due to registration issues.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> How was that shirt done, you think? T shaped platen? I've never wanted to attempt doing an all over print more than 1 color due to registration issues.


Yeap... especially if done on a manual press.
The pressure required to do this on a flat surface is too much for a human, and may cause registration issues on automatics.
With T-shaped platens, reduced ink, and zero offset very little pressure is needed.


----------



## Fastboat (May 23, 2021)

splathead said:


> How was that shirt done, you think? T shaped platen? I've never wanted to attempt doing an all over print more than 1 color due to registration issues.


These shirts, here is an example of another, are done one at a time, at HOME by a very good friend whom I am trying to help out. He is looking for someone who can mass produce them because he cannot keep up with demand and is literally running weeks and months behind. Are you, or do you know a contract screen printer who has the capability to take on that task?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fastboat said:


> These shirts, here is an example of another, are done one at a time, at HOME by a very good friend whom I am trying to help out. He is looking for someone who can mass produce them because he cannot keep up with demand and is literally running weeks and months behind. Are you, or do you know a contract screen printer who has the capability to take on that task?


All t-shirts are printed one at a time.  Months behind? Fascinating. How is he printing them now? Transfers and a heat press? I count 7 locations, some, up around the collar may not be reachable with a normal screen printing press.

If I were doing these shirts I would use screen printed transfers. If he is overwhelmed, hire a part-timer to come in to help. Would still be cheaper than having a screen print company do them, if they could get up around the collar.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Fastboat said:


> These shirts, here is an example of another, are done one at a time, at HOME by a very good friend whom I am trying to help out. He is looking for someone who can mass produce them because he cannot keep up with demand and is literally running weeks and months behind.


I like these designs, but I'd pass on the side print and do just the front, or front and back instead which is much easier. 
I'd also use discharge ink instead of plastisol, or at least heavily reduced plastisol halftones for a softer print. 
Here is a quick concept (plenty of room for improvement).








Google "broken arrow screen printing". They are in Florida and do all-over prints.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I imagine the artist is rather attached to the side-wrapping part of the design and won't give it up for easier printability, or he'd have done that himself already (uhm, plus, I like it 🆒). Without changes like that, actual all-over screen printing wouldn't be an option for this art.

I hope they are getting top dollar for these prints, as each is like printing 4 or 5 shirts. Very cool, just not fast or cheap.

One option, which I hesitate to bring up. All-over sublimation. Realistically, there are always some areas of dropout and wrinkles, especially around the pits, and the operators would have to pay attention to the alignment where the design wraps, and would need a different print file for each garment size. And, of course, the garments would be 100% polyester, which to many would be the biggest "NO Way!" factor of all.

*Final thought. This is Art. If the artist cannot keep up with demand for his art, increase price until supply and demand balance out.*


----------



## dadsprinting (Apr 30, 2021)

Fastboat said:


> Looking for a contract screen printer whose capabilities include printing all over tshirts and polos, front, back, sides and sleeves.
> View attachment 273266
> View attachment 273267


Hi our company can do that. Check it here: Dad's Printing

You can either do this with screen printing, sublimation or direct to garment printing and we can provide all these services for you. We can cater bulk orders more than 200 shirts or anything you need as you have mentioned you are looking to mass produce. Just visit our website or call us at 1-833-879-3237. We love to hear from you soon.


----------

